# Switch Power



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

Did lionel ever make an electric switch that did not use the track for power. I would like to swtich from an auxillary transformer.


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is a post I can relate to. Your answer is "Yes" some of the newer O gauge track remote switches have a jack on the side that you can plug external power to. Common was still connected to the outer rails, and the "HOT" side was connected to a plug into the switch.

If you have 1122 switches for O27 track, you had to do a bit of rewiring... there was a single common wire that attaches to the hot side of both coils in the switch... if you disconnected this and added a short pigtail of wire, you could connect an external power source just like the "O" switches. This was a fairly common practice among "O-gaugers". the switches can run on 12volts, and this lower power make them run a bit more quiet, and allowed switches to be thrown even when the track power was off. It is required in a TMCC configuration since the track runs at the full 18v all the time and the the TMCC switch controller couldn't handle it properly.

The important thing to remember is to make sure you phase the transformers. If you connect a test light between the commons of both transformers and the light doesn’t light or glows dim... you got it phased right. If the light is bright, then you have them out of phase and should try the other wire from your auxiliary transformer.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Phasing*

Ok, what is "common" about the secondary of a transformer. Is this what you are talking about for a test light?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Basically you align polarity of the transformers. If you do not you will get 24volts when combined. Its the big plud litlle plug thing . The old transformers did not have it .


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is the thread at www.trains.com for the fixed voltage for 1122 switches:

http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/173684/1911384.aspx#1911384

Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good job. I'm getting a riveting kit so I can put the switches together like they were originally, and not fool around with screws.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I would use screws so you can take them apart again in the future. I like the 022 switches for that feature, although they do have some riveted parts. In any event, you are going to have to drill & tap the frog and solder the ground terminal for the controller. I think I remembered leaving out one of the rivets as being unnecessary. 

BTW, I never found an 1122 or 022 switch that I could not make work properly. It may take some fooling around to get the switch all adjusted and working, but that is part of the fun.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the chief enemy of most of them is excessive rust on the rails. While I could get them working, I'd have to grind half the metal away to use them.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have used track that had holes rusted through it. Biggest problem is getting both ends of the rails cleaned out so the pins make contacts. Recently I brought some ancient O-27 track back to life and used an acetylene torch tip cleaner to clean out the rust and it worked pretty well. BTW, I used finishing nails with the heads cut off for pins as they $1 for half a pound as opposed to 25 cents apiece. Big difference, and the nails worked just fine. I have some 1121 switches that I got in 1954 and they have been in the closet in Florida for 40 years. They are not showing any rust and a lot of the paint is gone. The point is that storing unpainted steel in an air conditioned environment even in Florida does not result in any rust.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm not so desperate as to go that far. FWIW, I use the rotary SS brushes from McMaster Carr, they work great for cleaning the rust, and much better than the tip cleaner.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

If you guys want to buy stuff cheaper than eBay, call Andy at 435-213-7287 and see what he has available. I have bought some thing from him cheap. He has been buying collections and reselling them at the swap meets, but for the last several months the swap meet guys have not been buying enough stuff for him to make a living. 

Bruce Baker


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> If you guys want to buy stuff cheaper than eBay, call Andy at 435-213-7287 and see what he has available. I have bought some thing from him cheap. He has been buying collections and reselling them at the swap meets, but for the last several months the swap meet guys have not been buying enough stuff for him to make a living.
> 
> Bruce Baker


Why don't you tell Andy to post here.
Can you imagine 3 or 4 hundred members calling him?

He can reach a bunch of buyers here.....maybe, and it is for free.
Show us what he has?

Every time I hear the name Andy, I think of the TV show Andy's Gang.:laugh:
Anyone remember Andy's Gang?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Are you sure it is not going to be an issue if he lists stuff for sale? Some forums don't allow this.
BB


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> Are you sure it is not going to be an issue if he lists stuff for sale? Some forums don't allow this.
> BB


Everyone else does.
Heck I know I am always out for a good deal. And like you say e bay is getting ridiculous on some of the sellers prices.

I am sure others would appreciate a good deal too.
Does he do different scales? All the more better.:thumbsup:


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I just sent him an email inviting him to join this forum.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Isn't that what the for-sale forum is for?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

If he posts we can always send him to the "for sale" forum.
BB


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> If he posts we can always send him to the "for sale" forum.
> BB



Is he an actual friend? 
Or just an acquaintance you met at a show?

A lot of new members that join just start posting in the for sale section.
Then after they sell whatever they got you never see them again unless they have something for sale.

So I guess it is alright for him to sell. I would a least recommend that he post in the Howdie doodie thread to introduce himself and mention he is a friend of your. As even as I have not known you here that long, I respect your opinion and recommendation. 
Some of the new members who join just to sell, you don't know anything about them. A mention of your name might get him more buyers.

I would welcome someone who comes back all the time with different items for sale at a fair price.
Even though I might not buy right away, something,sometime might catch my interest.

Does he run trains or ever had a layout?
Heck he can even join in on some discussions. 
If he sells a lot he might be valuable in some of the what do I have threads identifying some train stuff.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have known him about 2 years. I met him at the Anaheim TTOS-SP swap meet. I have checked his reputation with other guys I know at the swap meet. He is OK. He has a layout and runs trains. He repairs trains. He knows the business pretty well. He has been buying collections and reselling them for many years. I believe he is still buying and looking for ways to resell that don't require him to drive from his home near Salt Lake City to Los Angeles. With all this said, he should be bringing new stuff to the market regularly.
BB


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> I have known him about 2 years. I met him at the Anaheim TTOS-SP swap meet. I have checked his reputation with other guys I know at the swap meet. He is OK. He has a layout and runs trains. He repairs trains. He knows the business pretty well. He has been buying collections and reselling them for many years. I believe he is still buying and looking for ways to resell that don't require him to drive from his home near Salt Lake City to Los Angeles. With all this said, he should be bringing new stuff to the market regularly.
> BB


Heck he,
has a layout
repairs trains
sells trains and RR related stuff

Sounds like a perfect new member. :thumbsup:
Doesn't he go on any train sites?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Send him in, and tell him to bring the bargains with him!


----------

